
Chinese iOS compay's xcode installing file has been hacked, adding  backdoor - zhufenggood
http://drops.wooyun.org/news/8864
======
zhufenggood
[http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2015/09/novel-
mal...](http://researchcenter.paloaltonetworks.com/2015/09/novel-malware-
xcodeghost-modifies-xcode-infects-apple-ios-apps-and-hits-app-store/)

English version.

